# Would you be willing to play at the gathering



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Is anyone interested in playing an instrument at the 1st annual smoking meat fourms gathering this summer?


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe I can get my genius nephew to play his cello. Anyone like classical?


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

*NO! *A good friend of mine has a cousin that played classical cello and was quite snooty about it to boot. She would get mad as a hornet when we would talk about her "big fiddle".


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 31, 2007)

When and where is the gathering?


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

Clinton,  MO--June 15, 16, and 17


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

Smokeybear are you planning on coming and playing an instrument?


----------



## cheech (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone willing to play an instrument? or provide some sort of nice entertainment?


----------



## gofish (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn It ....... I wish i could make it!!!  Give me some of Dutchs beans and I can toot my horn all night long!   Think of this and enjoy me not being there!  I'll miss u guys!!!


----------



## cheech (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, very nice. I will attempt to play a tune in your honor


----------



## gofish (Apr 11, 2007)

the best way to get that started is to ask for a finger pull!


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope the thin blue smoke doesn't turn into a thick blue fog.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe I'm not so sorry to be missing this event anymore


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

HEADLINES

(AP) Clinton, MO--June 15th 2007

A gathering of Butt Smokers found asphyxiated at an outdoor camp ground after digesting gallons Wiked Beans ... de-tails to follow....


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ya'll are to funny.....lmao


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Come to think about it......NO FARTING AROUND THE FIREBOX....


----------



## gypc (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't make the event!!  I think it would be a blast. If I could go, I don't think I would want to play......I would want to smoke and smoke and smoke and eat and eat and eat!! I ain't right......I got a new cd coming out around then and I should be thinkin about all the gigs I gotta do to sale the thing!!! LOL!!


----------



## short one (Apr 12, 2007)

Tonto, those images are great.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 12, 2007)

If it's anything like your other music, it's a guaranteed success


----------



## gypc (Apr 13, 2007)

Appreciate it Rodger!!!!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 13, 2007)

I hope it does'nt turn out like the most famous campfire scene ever filmed, the one from "Blazing Saddles".


----------



## linescum (Apr 15, 2007)

"I hope it does'nt turn out like the most famous campfire scene ever filmed, the one from "Blazing Saddles". "

HAHAHAHAHAHA.....love that movie


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

Bump

Any takers on playing music at the gathering?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 12, 2007)

i wish we could make it. are me & gypc the only musicians on this forum ??


----------

